# OTA integration



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

I have just one more question before potentially pulling the trigger next week and switching to Dish: I live in an area where locals are not availible: if I set up an antenna, can that integrate into the system and be recorded on the DVR? and can I use the EPG entries? (I cant legally buy Indy locals but that is my local DMA...long story...) Basicly, the deal killer for other family members would be if I couldn't get Dr Phill and Oprah to record with info...

I hope this can work because Insight is about to jack up the price by $15/Mo (+$2 for this, +$3 for that adds up fast)


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

agreer said:


> I live in an area where locals are not availible: if I set up an antenna, can that integrate into the system and be recorded on the DVR?


Regrettably, not with an SD DVR. The ViP622 HD DVR can record digital OTA signals if they are available to you.

I'm surprised that Dish isn't offering some kind of locals in the area surrounding Indy.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Lafayette is one of the small markets that is not yet covered. IIRC they only have one full power TV station (CBS) and a CA TBN affiliate.

Areas like this should be absorbed into larger markets ... they are good examples of the problem between cable rules and satellite rules and the uneven playing field - but that's the subject of other threads.


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

James Long said:


> Lafayette is one of the small markets that is not yet covered. IIRC they only have one full power TV station (CBS) and a CA TBN affiliate.
> 
> Areas like this should be absorbed into larger markets ... they are good examples of the problem between cable rules and satellite rules and the uneven playing field - but that's the subject of other threads.


I wrote a note to the charly chat link on Dish networks website requesting that WLFI be added so we could get the SVs from Indy...I got a reply saying that there is NO PLAN TO ADD LAFAYETTE!!! not we are trying, not "hold on till next year" just a big fat f*** you...they dont give a **** about lafayette...sad part is the pirates get the Indy channels...

For the record: I think the TBN station went dark: CH 36 has been empty for a while now...

Lets say that I want to raise a little hell over this, should I write to Dish/Directv? LIN (WLFI owner and operator), my senator/congressman? the FCC?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hopefully "movers" more than pirates. I don't condone moving but I can certainly understand why someone would do it when the system is against them.


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

James Long said:


> Hopefully "movers" more than pirates. I don't condone moving but I can certainly understand why someone would do it when the system is against them.


I do not condone piracy or "moving" but I was trying to say that it is pretty pathetic that I can not for any amount of money get locals via sat that cable has when I could make a few phone calls and with a pirate card and box, have those and the Chicago, and maybe even other LIL channels in the spot beam(s) that I can pick up here...

Moral of the story kids: when it comes to home satellite CRIME PAYS

Also, moving amd piracy are basicly the same thing, piracy is just cheaper...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

agreer said:


> Moral of the story kids: when it comes to home satellite CRIME PAYS
> 
> Also, moving amd piracy are basicly the same thing, piracy is just cheaper...


More like the immoral of the story. Anyways, thanks for remaining legal despite any personal suffering it may involve.


----------



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

James Long said:


> Lafayette is one of the small markets that is not yet covered. IIRC they only have one full power TV station (CBS) and a CA TBN affiliate.
> 
> Areas like this should be absorbed into larger markets ... they are good examples of the problem between cable rules and satellite rules and the uneven playing field - but that's the subject of other threads.


Absorbing into the Indianapolis market would jeapordize revenue at the local CBS station, however, that's why they don't do it.


----------

